# Hypnobirthing over 35.



## scooperdoops

Just wondering whether anyone else on this board was considering HypnoBirthing/ Natal Hypnotherapy? 

I have read Marie Mongan's book and am just waiting on delivery of some Natal Hypnotherapy CD's and am really hoping that I will be able to have a natural birth using these methods. It will be my first baby so its all new and I am also hoping I might be able to have a water birth, although there is only one pool in our local hospital so it'll be the luck of the draw on the day.

Just wondering if anyone else is considering similar?


----------



## Storm1jet2

Its not for me I'm afraid - I'm going to need some sort of pain relief!

Good luck though :)


----------



## open lotus

I am hypnobirthing :)


----------



## scooperdoops

Ooh hello open lotus, have you done it before or is it your first baby? When are you due?
Are you attending sessions or just using books/CD's etc?


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I don't use any particular techniques, neither do I use pain relief unless something like pst counts. That would be primal scream therapy. :) I have taken prenatal classes and such and my OH, bless him, did try to get me to remember to try the breathing techniques but I pretty much told him to forget it. I find that I just can't concentrate on trying to do anything a certain way when I am in the moment.


----------



## kellyb

This is my first, and I'm definitely going to try hypnobirthing, as I've seen it work wonders for people. I'm 19 weeks and haven't started on training yet, but likely I'll get a book and probably take a class. I want to be really good at it!!!


----------



## jeniwi

Going to try the mongan method although I tried last time and didn't really work for me once I was in the hospital environment.


----------



## open lotus

hypnobabies is really helping me stay grounded in my pregnancy too.


----------



## Jellybean0k

I'm having a c section, so don't think this will apply to me


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi I hope you dont mind me butting in :) Im 34 but will be 35 when I have my first baby in November. Ive got Marie Mongans hypnobirthing and was hoping to use that, chants and water birthing methods but Im now scrapping my birthing plan ASIDE from the hypno, its amazing :) 
Good luck 
X


----------



## scooperdoops

Jellybean0k said:


> I'm having a c section, so don't think this will apply to me

Hi Jellybean, 

There is a specific Natal Hypnotherapy CD for C sections. A friend of mine used it and highly recommended it. 

I have also read a lot of people say that even if they have gone from hoping to have a natural birth to having to have a C section, that they have felt calmer as a result of practicing hypnobirthing techniques. Might be worth a shot if you are anxious about it at all.


----------



## kellyb

So, what are the best books or CDs out there to learn more about hypnobirthing? BTW, I've taken note of the ones mentioned on here. Thanks!


----------



## Cherrybinky

I did loads of research and the best one was Marie Mongan which was mentioned already as its the most well known and tried and tested. x


----------



## scooperdoops

kellyb said:


> So, what are the best books or CDs out there to learn more about hypnobirthing? BTW, I've taken note of the ones mentioned on here. Thanks!

I've read the Marie Mongan book, but my Natal Hypnotherpay CD's ("Effective Birth Preparation" & "Relaxing Birth Music") arrived today and I have just listened to them both. Maggie Howell's voice is very relaxing to listen to and not being American myself I thought I would find it more relatable listening to her. I am very pleased that I bought them and feel they will really help me with the added knowledge I have already gleaned from the Mongan Method book.

I also have a friend who is a qualified hypnotherapist who suggested a possible alternative. She suggested writing down in detail how you would ideally like the birth to progress and then taping yourself reading this out and listening back regularly so that you could hear your own voice and make it more personal. Good idea and a free alternative!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Yes I am using hypnobirthing :thumbup: I have the natal hypnotherapy cds and the book and the hypnobabies on my ipod, which I will be taking into hospital with me. I'm just hoping it works because I want to avoid all forms of medication if I can. Also hoping that the birthing pool will be free when I deliver but if not will try to make use of a bath / shower. Other things I intend to use are aromatherapy / massage / reflexology / yoga / bellydancing.


----------



## scooperdoops

For those doing it, how rigid are you being with writing your birth plan? 

I have yet to write this and am wondering how hard core to be. Its tricky though because by nature I find it awkward to be demanding (although my husband would probably disagree!)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm an over 35 hyonobirther and have supported several over 35s (and over 41!) hypnobirthing and it works! Love hypnobirthing!!!


----------



## kellyb

I'm going to write a birthing plan, but thankfully, I get to deliver in a birthing center in a hospital (separate from regular labor and delivery). So, they basically highly support totally natural childbirth. Therefore, I'm keeping my plan as short and sweet as possible, mostly because I want it to be easy to read, and quickly accessible for anyone who does scan over it. I figure the longer it is, the less likely someone will actually read it. I'm in favor of bullet points!


----------



## Bambers

I was totally terrified of labour until I read Hypnobirthing by M Mongan - the book makes so much sense, I am now quite relaxed about the whole thing and I haven't even listened to the CDs yet (starting next week.)
I haven't wrote a birth plan yet but mine is quite simple - I want it relaxed, chilled, no screaming "Push Push!", as little medical interference as possible etc and I will take everything step by step - if I need any pain relief I will ask for it. I am open minded but all for the natural route first.

Good luck ladies ;) x x x x


----------



## tbyrd

My mother-in-law said that's what she did with 2 of her children and said that it worked for her. She was trying to tell me that's what I should do and not use drugs. She's kind of pushy like that. I told her I will see how I am feeling like that day. I do plan on looking into it more but the whole delivery kind of scares me. We'll see.


----------



## mons75

I have the natal hypno cd w Maggie H birth prep and post natal for later, I have also ordered the music only one. I will try using them at birth. I find it very relaxing but I mostly fall asleep when listening to them, not sure how useful that is! :)


----------



## crackle

Hi, I did a mongan hypnobirthing course last time but lo was breech so had to have section! Was gutted couldn't put it to the test! Did help me to get to sleep in the later stages if nothing else! Hoping it comes in useful this time round (only 5 weeks at mo though) x


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm a hypnotherapist and plan on using hypnobirthing. I'm scared though!! :wacko:


----------



## Gilly74

I did hypnobirthing with my son, it's wonderful, I had the most perfect controlled birth! 
I would give the following tips:
1. do a course in it if you can (the mongan method has the best results)
2. Your birthing partner needs to fully understand the process and be practicing with you - hypnobirthing is for two not an individual effort..
3. Practice practice practice
4. Trust it - it works!

Good luck!


----------



## scooperdoops

So our little man came early....

5 and a half weeks early to be precise!

Tobias Edgar Marks was born on Friday 12th August at 20.45 weighing 4lbs 6 oz. (34 +5). He is 1 week and 1 day old today.

My waters broke at 34 +3 so unfortunately I knew I would have to be monitored throughout and that my hopes for a water birth had gone out the window. But I knew that if he came before they started threatening induction I would still have a shot at trying Hypnobirthing my way. 

As it panned out I birthed 48 hours later in just under 5 and a half hours with the help of just 2 paracetamol. I refused all other drugs including gas and air and breathed deeply throughout. Even though they had to perform a blood test on the baby's head whilst he was still inside me and try to turn him a couple of times as he was a right wriggler.

They lost trace of his heartbeat a few times and it slowed dramatically towards the end so I ended up with an episiotomy and forceps delivery...and my leg started to cramp as they had put me in stirrups...at which point I think I may have sworn, otherwise I remained silent throughout all the surges.

I did ask the relief midwife if she could stop talking as she was a bit of an annoying chatterbox and I was very grateful when my main midwife came back who clearly understood, without needing to be told, what sort of birth I had in mind. (I was going to write my birth plan that week, but never got that far!)

I know that none of the above is part of any ideal hypnobirthing plan but because of the circumstances it became necessary to do whatever possible to deliver the little man safely in one piece. Which fortunately they did - he is on the NICU ward now and will be there for at least another week, but thankfully he is doing well.

I am very proud that I managed with no drugs and kept strong with my breathing throughout (I was listening to my birth affirmations and Maggie Howells Birth preparation CD on my i-pod all the way through and they definitely made all the difference).

The bit I found the most tricky was the "pushing stage" as it was so contrary to what I had learned, but when I dilated it happened really fast and because his heart rate had dipped at the end they needed him to come out quickly.

I am really glad that I found out about hypnobirthing and would never have been so calm going into this birthing without it. I think the Doctor and midwife who delivered him were very impressed that a drug free birth could be achieved with a forceps delivery. I heard them say in an impressed tone "Hypnobirthing with forceps?" The midwife also told me that when she gave birth she wanted to be just like me. Bit of a compliment!

Hope this is useful to someone and doesn't frighten anyone. I fully intend to have the proper hypnobirthing experience next time (cos I am hoping very much there will be a next time).


----------

